# Access hole



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Please post a picture of what your describing in #2. Are we inside or outside the car? The small access door in the carpet under the seat is for the electrical connector that connects the seat wiring harness into the frame of the car. 

I've had the seats and console completely out of the car, if it's not wiring for the seat I don't know what it might be.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

txnotny said:


> Hello all, 2014 Cruze 2.0 diesel automatic 36K owned it 2 weeks, As I get to know the car I find little thing I cant figure out so I have some questions.
> 
> 1. there is a smell in the car that I don't think is good, it smells like hot or melted plastic, I have checked every thing, I don't have any coolant leaks (besides that Is not a coolant smell), I was discounting it as the dye smell from the interior that all Chevys' have but it appear to be too strong, not a AC bacteria smell and I don't think its exhaust smell, if it is exhaust then its one I have never smelled before.....Does anyone have any ideas?


Definitely (if you haven't already done so) change your Cabin Air Filter (CAF). It's located behind the glove box. VERY important to change this often as it is prone to picking up all sorts of debris that can introduce weird odors. 

More here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...4538-how-replace-cabin-air-filter-photos.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

txnotny said:


> Hello all, 2014 Cruze 2.0 diesel automatic 36K owned it 2 weeks, As I get to know the car I find little thing I cant figure out so I have some questions.
> 
> 1. there is a smell in the car that I don't think is good, it smells like hot or melted plastic, I have checked every thing, I don't have any coolant leaks (besides that Is not a coolant smell), I was discounting it as the dye smell from the interior that all Chevys' have but it appear to be too strong, not a AC bacteria smell and I don't think its exhaust smell, if it is exhaust then its one I have never smelled before.....Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> ...


That "Hiding Spot" is where the Vin for your car is etched to the body.


----------



## txnotny (Aug 26, 2017)

I got 1 question answered, thanks so much the access hole is where the vin # is stamped onto the main support on the uni-body. 

anyone got any ideas on the smell issues? 

Also I drive 70+ miles at 80+mphall highway each way t work, that's all this car doe's is140 miles a day to and from work, I have never seen the exhaust Re-gen light come on. Am I correct in my assumption that it may not come on due to the type of driving I do?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Right, the regen light only comes on to tell you to quit shutting the car off in the middle of a regen, and if you are in the middle of a regen when you shut the car off, the regen will complete itself long before you shut the car off again.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

txnotny said:


> I got 1 question answered, thanks so much the access hole is where the vin # is stamped onto the main support on the uni-body.
> 
> anyone got any ideas on the smell issues?
> 
> Also I drive 70+ miles at 80+mphall highway each way t work, that's all this car doe's is140 miles a day to and from work, I have never seen the exhaust Re-gen light come on. Am I correct in my assumption that it may not come on due to the type of driving I do?


Does the heat/AC fan work on all settings? I would double check the wiring to the fan motor. Not sure if its a problem with the Cruze, but GM fans have a bad habit of melting the connectors. Would just be safe to look.

I would change the cabin filter as said before. Easy to do. 

There is no regen light on these cars to tell you when one is happening. Pretty dumb, but that's how it is. 
Dont be surprised if you get a CEL when a regen is happening. Ive found that the differential pressure sensor likes to trip a CEL when a regen is going on, and shuts off when its done....so it sort of acts like a regen light. LOL

Taxman is right about interrupting a regen, too.


----------



## txnotny (Aug 26, 2017)

Ok all wanted to provide an update to my smell issue, It appears that the prep guys (Curly, Moe, and Larry) at the dealership where I bought the car used filled the DEF tank and in the process spilled it all over the inside of the trunk, this is what I was smelling, have cleaned and aired it out, so far I can barely smell it and its getting lighter. Just wanted to keep you all informed, Thanks for your help,,, I will be back with more question and hope to win a fuel badge soon


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

txnotny said:


> Ok all wanted to provide an update to my smell issue, It appears that the prep guys (Curly, Moe, and Larry) at the dealership where I bought the car used filled the DEF tank and in the process spilled it all over the inside of the trunk, this is what I was smelling, have cleaned and aired it out, so far I can barely smell it and its getting lighter. Just wanted to keep you all informed, Thanks for your help,,, I will be back with more question and hope to win a fuel badge soon


It's pretty easy to spill it when filling, but not difficult to clean up...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

txnotny said:


> Ok all wanted to provide an update to my smell issue, It appears that the prep guys (Curly, Moe, and Larry) at the dealership where I bought the car used filled the DEF tank and in the process spilled it all over the inside of the trunk, this is what I was smelling, have cleaned and aired it out, so far I can barely smell it and its getting lighter. Just wanted to keep you all informed, Thanks for your help,,, I will be back with more question and hope to win a fuel badge soon


Glad you figured what it was. The Cruze is weird like that with smells in the trunk. I had coffee I stored in there for work and the scent would manage to make it's way into the cabin.


----------

